# Microrasbora sp. 'galaxy'



## guppy

Anyone have this fish yet Microrasbora sp. 'galaxy'? New spieces wonder if has to be kept in same conditions as other Microrasbora's. Also anyone have a picture?


----------



## guppy

found a picture


----------



## Steven_Chong

:jaw: That is one incredible looking rasbora!


----------



## John P.

Looks more like a danio ... beautiful though!


----------



## Gomer

I thought the same thing John. Too bad they are so expensive


----------



## frugalfish

I'm expecting the arrival of 15 of these this Wednesday. Definitely looking forward to trying this new species out and excited to be among the firsts out there to get a hold of them. I'll be very happy if I can get them to spawn!


----------



## sarahbobarah

Where can I get these fish?!?!?!


----------



## Steven_Chong

I als0 think they look like a danio. Body is reminiscent of danio erythromicron (another formerly microrasbora species I believe).


----------



## guppy

sarahbobarah said:


> Where can I get these fish?!?!?!


Frank's Aquarium-The Freshwater Crustacean Farm


----------



## fishfry

I hope people can breed them.


----------



## Aaron

I don't have them, but I've been gleaning as much info on them ever since they were introduced. They are tiny, smaller then erythromicron, and seem to have high metabolisms. Some people are reporting that they are shy and are more comfortable in cooler water that is soft and acidic. So it pretty much sounds on par with other Microrasbora. 

They are causing a stir over in Europe and Asia. It is probably too tiny a fish to make the same kind of waves here in the US though. Hopefullly, there is enough interest to keep them around for a while. 

AquariCorp, an exporter out of Thailand is responsible for releasing this fish and it has landed in the US today. It is also being listed on import lists as Microrasbora toei, or Microrasbora sp. "fireworks"

Steven, erythromicron is still Microrasbora, not Danio. These two genuses are vastly different in many ways. Danio and Devario on the other hand is another story.


----------



## frugalfish

I took this information from the Yahoo! group Anubias Design, it came from his supplier...

Care list:

1) pH 6.0

2) Conductivity 300 microsiemens

3) Temperature 22-25 degrees

4) Feed with newly hatched artemia

5) Adding some peat to water helps

6) shy fish...provide some form of cover

Anubias Design is Mark Denaro's site and an excellent place to get hard to find and rarer fish etc. He also runs auctions on Aquabid. I highly recommend him.


----------



## fishfry

I read they are really really tiny fish and can be fodder for medium sized fish. Any truth to this? Sounds like they are really expensive "fry".


----------



## epicfish

Beautiful fish, and yes, expensive fry indeed! I'm getting a nano tank in the near future and might get a few of these, but wow, $80 for 8-10 of these guys?


----------



## Steven_Chong

Thanks for the correction Aaron, read somewhere that they had been put into the danio genus-- guess not.


----------



## calamari

Hi guys, just to share my experience.

They take flakes readily and are not exactly what I would associate with shy. They fight all the time and behave like mini cichlids sometimes. Nevertheless, very beautiful fishes.

_*Best Wishes
Cal*_


----------



## milalic

calamari said:


> Hi guys, just to share my experience.
> 
> They take flakes readily and are not exactly what I would associate with shy. They fight all the time and behave like mini cichlids sometimes. Nevertheless, very beautiful fishes.
> 
> _*Best Wishes
> Cal*_


Any pictures of your fish?


----------



## Ponderous

That's right _Erythromicron_ is still considered a _Microrasbora_. From what I've read though, all of the _microrasbora_ species our now being reconsidered to be danionins, not rasboras. I don't if it's official yet or if they will bother to change the name, As far as i can tell _Microrasbora_ is still a legitimate genera.


----------



## mossman

Bought 20 pieces of Galaxy, they seems to be good candidate with shrimps. They didn;t bother my shrimps and my shrimps leave them alone. They are basically shy fishes.


----------



## erijnal

20?! Ahhh no fair hahaha

How big of a tank are you housing them in? They don't even bother your shrimplets?


----------



## valice

Actually, they are not very small fishes... They are bigger than _Rasbora maculatus_ or _R. briggitae_... About the size of juvenile neon tetras...

My _Microrasbora_ sp. "Galaxy" do check out the shrimplets once in a while. But so far, haven't seen any shrimplets sticking out of their mouth! Haha... Btw, I am housing them in a 17cmx10cm shrimp tank...

The sparring only occurs between males... And the sparring only involves chasing each other's tail! So they are an entertaining lot...


----------



## iris600

they will probably eat shrimplets. Mine have been taking juvenile scuds.


----------



## frugalfish

Since adding 15 to my cherry shrimp tank there are no longer any shrimp making it to adulthood. Cleared out every baby shrimp in two days = 60+.


----------



## Justintoxicated

I have 8 of them in my 20 gallon community tank. They seem to be pretty passive and they are fun to watch when schooling. So far they are doing great! I put a larger cherry shrimp in there today as well so hopefully it makes it. Been feeding mine broken up tetramin pro-crisps and even live blackworms.


----------



## Yukilovesfish

frugalfish said:


> Since adding 15 to my cherry shrimp tank there are no longer any shrimp making it to adulthood. Cleared out every baby shrimp in two days = 60+.


I recently added 6 galaxy rasboras to my shrimp tank with baby crs. Over the course of two days my crs babies went from 15+ to 3!

My husband and I had quite an ordeal taking them out but we were successful. They are now in his 90P tank...please be wary when adding these to a tank with baby shrimp.

It's a shame I really like these fish but I like my crs babies too.


----------



## Tsquare

guppy said:


> Frank's Aquarium-The Freshwater Crustacean Farm


I couldn't find them.
Gene


----------



## KJoFan

Frank's Aquarium isn't selling them anymore, at least not until he can purchase domestically bred ones rather than the wild caught. I just got some from him last week but right after I ordered the message was up on his site about not carrying them, for now at least.


----------



## zQ.

We buy it just 3US dollars for one.But its really tough to keep it alive.


----------



## milla

The following was published on the PFK wesbite in the UK (05/02/2007)

Thought it might be of intrest.

Just six months since its discovery, the soon-to-be-described Galaxy rasbora, is facing the threat of being wiped out by the aquarium trade, a distributor has warned.

The brightly coloured cyprinid from Myanmar, which was first introduced into the hobby in September 2006, has been collected so heavily that catches of the species are down to just a few dozen fish per day.

AquariCORP's Kamphol Udomritthiruj, who introduced the species to the hobby, announced on Petfrd.com that a recent trip to the species' habitat had revealed that the new species was already under threat.

"Alas, there is not much to celebrate concerning the Galaxy habitat", wrote Udomritthiruj.

"This past Monday I had the opportunity to visit the type locality. East of Inle Lake, it is in the highlands at 1045m elevation. It is a micro-habitat. The water source begins with a spring.

"This small pool is then diverted into an area for public use. After which it flows into a sort of wetland, formerly overgrown with grasses. Water is at most 2-3 feet deep.

"This whole flooded grassland/wetland is actually caused by a man-made weir for agricultural irrigation below the spring.

"Within these past couple of months the vegetation has all been trampled to non-existence. The catch is now at about 30-50 pieces a day. You know where I'm going."

The species was first bred by aquarists from the Bolton Museum Aquarium in the UK, and has subsequently been bred by a number of aquarists around the world.

Clearly, the pressure faced by the species means that it is now time for the aquarium trade to curb further damage and stop purchasing the species.

Any fishes purchased should be bought only by those who intend to breed them.

The species has recently been described by ichthyologist Tyson Roberts, who is due to publish his paper naming the species next month.

The fish is not a Microrasbora and will be placed in a new genus along with the fish currently known as Microrasbora erythromicron.

The species lives in cool, alkaline water of around 24C or less. It is found in sympatry with the undescribed Rosy loach, Yunnanilus sp., and Danio sondhii.


----------



## Tsquare

Good for Frank. I won't be buying any til I am sure they are captive bred.
Gene


----------

